# help needed b4 I get me iggy!!!!



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi is there anyone around Manchester who has a good knowledge of iguana setups would wouldnt mind doing me a HUGE favour and pop round to my house to give my iguana viv a good checking over BEFORE an iggy goes into it so I know that it is ok for him/her??? Even give me tips/pointers on any improvements or changes to be made.

Id be extremely grateful if someone could help me!!!!

Many thanks 

Martin Dean


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

All I need to know is what areas of the viv do I measure to get the vertical heat gradient right????

If no-one answers me it will just be bad for the new iggy I get if you dont answer me cause of spite!!! Shows what a bunch of animal lovers you lot are if no-one answers me to get back at me!!!


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow martin, you can even start an argument on your own, lol

:mf_dribble:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

im not trying to start an argument, just need the information so the viv will be ready!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Post some pics.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

can someone answer him please, and if there's an any sarcastic remarks.....I shall destroy you....:devil:

but yeah Martin you got any photos of the vivarium it you posted it people could help you better.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

Did you even research anything? You're asking very basic questions that about 10 minutes of internet searching will do. As long as you meet the temperature, uv, height, length, etc. requirements, then you're okay on the viv. Having somebody stop by is a good idea, but I doubt anybody will because you will just refuse their advice anyways. How big is the viv, anyways?

Why not go for something easier?

Why would you still get an iggy even if you think the setup might be wrong?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> All I need to know is what areas of the viv do I measure to get the vertical heat gradient right????
> 
> If no-one answers me it will just be bad for the new iggy I get if you dont answer me cause of spite!!! Shows what a bunch of animal lovers you lot are if no-one answers me to get back at me!!!


You cant blame any 1 for not loving animals if no one will come over to your house. Why dont you look at some pics in a book.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

The viv is 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot, I cannot take pictures of the viv as I havent got a pc. Im using the web browser on my ps3 atm. I can take some piccies if I can send um to someone as a picture message so then they can put them on here for me please???


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lionheart said:


> You cant blame any 1 for not loving animals if no one will come over to your house. Why dont you look at some pics in a book.


He struggles to read stuff said to him seriously on here as it is...
seriously martin, if your not gonna take anyones advice dont ask for it. People have given you the best advise with regards to this new iggy as it is... and that's "dont get it." 

If you were an animal lover, you'd listen. oh and joeyboy, i'm not being sarcastic... but serious. I think martin should listen to advice given to him and delay the getting of this new animal until he knows more about them.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> The viv is 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot, I cannot take pictures of the viv as I havent got a pc. Im using the web browser on my ps3 atm. I can take some piccies if I can send um to someone as a picture message so then they can put them on here for me please???


This seems kind of small for an animal that can grow up to 6+ feet long. Maybe a good iguana keeper can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> He struggles to read stuff said to him seriously on here as it is...
> seriously martin, if your not gonna take anyones advice dont ask for it. People have given you the best advise with regards to this new iggy as it is... and that's "dont get it."
> 
> If you were an animal lover, you'd listen. oh and joeyboy, i'm not being sarcastic... but serious. I think martin should listen to advice given to him and delay the getting of this new animal until he knows more about them.


I know but as you said..when it comes down to it he's going to get one soon no matter what. Thus if someone would do him the favour of letting him send them some pictures and they can upload them and post them here, it would help Martin and the future Iggy.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

ATM to heat up the viv im using a 500 watt AHS heater for the ambient air temperature and a 160 watt exoterra solarglo for its basking heat and UV. I was thinking about purchasing a exoterra heat wave ceramic and a wire cage to help get its ambient air temperature to 90F? What do you guys think?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Plus when it grows to 6ft im gunna see if Jeff can do me a 8ft by 8ft by 3ft viv


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

lmfao. 90 F ambient for whole cage? Isn't that going to roast your iggy? Around 80 is better. DO SOME RESEARCH DUDE. SERIOUSLY.:bash:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

As above. Do some research.

seriously. You'd gain a LOT more respect if you admitted you were WRONG and started doing serious research instead of rushing into getting a new animal.

Maybe then people would help you and be nicer to you aswell as give you a little more respect.


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote from Reptilecare.com - Iguana Care Sheet. No endorsements just first result from a search engine. Ties up with everything I have read before though


3) *Do* make sure the iguana is warm enough. To digest their food and metabolize calcium they need to be at 85 degrees. Make a temperature gradient from 80-90 degrees. This means that one end of the cage is 80 degrees while there is a hot spot of 90 degrees at the other end. Use the thermometers! 4) *Do* make sure that the UV light is about a foot away from your iguana when he is under the 90 degree hot spot. Any further away and it becomes useless. 



Hope this helps.

P.S. Done for the Iggy. IMO Martin, you need the viv set up and running for at least a week, checking temps,basking spots,humidity,uv exposure at different times of the day (i.e. with heating on/off, central heating too) make adjustments as neccessary. You will not have viv right first time unless extremely lucky


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't keep iguanas but I'm sure the questions your asking are basics that you could find on a caresheet. How can you say people are not animal lovers because they won't come to your house to look at your viv? No one has been to tell me mine are ok and I wouldn't expect anyone to...if I wasn't certain my viv was correct and didn't know about temps ect I wouldn't be even considering getting the animal.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Plus when it grows to 6ft im gunna see if Jeff can do me a 8ft by 8ft by 3ft viv


Why didn't you get the 8x8x3 to begin with? 3 ft deep is too small anyways. How's it going to turn around comfortably?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill set it for an ambient air temperature of 85F then, I'll be misting the viv 3 times daily AS WELL AS giving him a daily bath in a steamy bathroom ( I'll just run the shower on hot to make the room nice and steamy then run him a nice lukewarm bath).Im not getting the iggy till a week AFTER I get my ceramic so I can do checks throughout the day!!!


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry off the point a bit here... but I want a viv like that SA one being shown :flrt:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> All I need to know is what areas of the viv do I measure to get the vertical heat gradient right????
> 
> If no-one answers me it will just be bad for the new iggy I get if you dont answer me cause of spite!!! Shows what a bunch of animal lovers you lot are if no-one answers me to get back at me!!!


I've only just seen this thread.

How the hell can you accuse anyone on here of not being an animal lover with the way you've treated animals in the past??? You treat them like f:censor:king pokemon cards.. you pass them onto the next person when you get bored or something "better" comes along! People like you make me so angry :devil:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

because no - one was helping me and sailfinman put the comment on bladders thread that he was happy no one was answering me!!!:bash:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Theres a reason martin.
SEriously.... read what people are saying, dont just make up in your mind what you want to hear and see.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> because no - one was helping me and sailfinman put the comment on bladders thread that he was happy no one was answering me!!!:bash:


 Can you cry more? People have helped you, you just choose to ignore the advice because its not what you want to do.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> because no - one was helping me and sailfinman put the comment on bladders thread that he was happy no one was answering me!!!:bash:


Have you ever heard of google?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Gina. said:


> Have you ever heard of google?


Dont think he's heard of the word "research".


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Dont think he's heard of the word "research".


Sadly, probably not


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its not the research that I cannot do its the setting up of a vertical heat gradient!!!:bash::bash::bash: I know how to measure a horizontal heat gradient but vertical???


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

Obviously you can't research if you can't set up the gradient. And you wanted to roast your iggy @ 90 F ambient temp.

Just get heating tubes to put every so often down the back of the viv. I don't even know why I'm helping you; I guess so I can sleep at night when the iggy get rehomed.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

You were trying to do it with the wrong ambient temp... as you have shown on here. As already said, you are also asking the most basic of questions on the care of a difficult to care for animal.

Seriously consider researching more instead of rushing into an iggy.
And personally i recommend everyone rehome an iggy. At least then if you get approved for rehoming, you know you've got it right.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Its not the research that I cannot do its the setting up of a vertical heat gradient!!!:bash::bash::bash: I know how to measure a horizontal heat gradient but vertical???


Maybe if you did the research you would know??


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you go about setting up a vertical heat gradient??? Get 4 thermometers and put them in each corner and take the readings??? Theres NO WHERE on the net that has diagrams to show how to set-up a vertical heat gradient is there???


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Its not the research that I cannot do its the setting up of a vertical heat gradient!!!:bash::bash::bash: I know how to measure a horizontal heat gradient but vertical???


you measure the same way as horizontaly. Hottest by basking spot, coolest towards the bottom and away from the basking spot.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Come on martin, why aren't you admitting you are wrong to get another animal right now?
Theres no shame in making mistakes if you learn from them. At the moment you're doing nothing but making yourself into another idiot who will never learn.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im not rushing into getting another iggy thats why I want the viv setup first. It will be weeks before I even THINK of getting the iggy!!!


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Im not rushing into getting another iggy thats why I want the viv setup first. It will be weeks before I even THINK of getting the iggy!!!


And only a matter of weeks before you get rid of it


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Im not rushing into getting another iggy thats why I want the viv setup first. It will be weeks before I even THINK of getting the iggy!!!


Well obviously you've already THOUGHT about it since you've bought the viv. And yes you are rushing into it. You've bought the viv and began to set it up and everything before even knowing the first thing about how to do it.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

you know ill just spend £600 - £700 on sommat ill have a few weeks!! NOT BLOODY LIKELY!!!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good to hear you're not rushing out tomorrow.
but i'm talking months.

It took me years to finally decide to bring one home... after lots of research and hesitating about things and thinking is it right.... everything needs to be thought about very carefully.

The way i see it is that if you can wait six months and still want something, you must be serious about wanting it.

I'm NOT having a pop at you, at who you are as a person, i'm saying i think you should step back, do your own reading... buy some books. Then come back in a month or so when you have done the basics then ask your specific questions if you haven't already found the answers.

I'm sure people on here, myself included, could recommend you some good books to read.

I'm simply wanting you to put the health of any future animal above your own pride, and i'm sure if you did and admitted you were wrong and were going to wait a while and do the research properly, people would be more willing to help you.

This is the last i'll say on the subject.... despite what you may think i'm not having a pop. If you want to discuss them pm me, i dont mind. I'm not going to clog your thread. However i do think you should think about whats said carefully and thoroughly.



martindean30 said:


> Im not rushing into getting another iggy thats why I want the viv setup first. It will be weeks before I even THINK of getting the iggy!!!


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Good to hear you're not rushing out tomorrow.
> but i'm talking months.
> 
> It took me years to finally decide to bring one home... after lots of research and hesitating about things and thinking is it right.... everything needs to be thought about very carefully.
> ...


 well said:2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

guys can we just sort out his queries. About the heat gradient, martin get some digital thermometers, not the cheap dial ones as their really inaccurate. Get a digital one at the bottom of the viv, in the middle and near the basking spot, to give you an idea of the heat gradient.

Someone with a PS3 let him send you pictures and upload them to your PC or something, I don't know how PS3 internet works...


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> guys can we just sort out his queries. About the heat gradient, martin get some digital thermometers, not the cheap dial ones as their really inaccurate. Get a digital one at the bottom of the viv, in the middle and near the basking spot, to give you an idea of the heat gradient.
> 
> Someone with a PS3 let him send you pictures and upload them to your PC or something, I don't know how PS3 internet works...


 They've been sorted out. He obviously needs to do more research. We're not going to set up his viv or raise his iggy for him. If he wants an iggy cool. Just research it a lot first; don't expect people to help you when you don't wanna help yourself.


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

A very usefull sticky from on here..... The basis is the same.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/104638-heating-large-enclosures-how-guide.html

Refered to it a few times when helping my mate who has no internet.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill ask my pet shop to get me some digital thermometers. As for the ps3's web browser one word - RUBBISH:lol2: Cannot even use it to go on a simple site like facebook!!! Good thing is I can at least access this site and I apologise about my earlier comment it was out of order but sailfinmans comment on bradders thread made me SOO angry so im really sorry.


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

Library??? good books and internet access (cheap printing)?. internet cafes? Cheap PC for internet only.... can get a PII setup (nothing special but ok for net for £20-£25)... there are ways.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Ill ask my pet shop to get me some digital thermometers. As for the ps3's web browser one word - RUBBISH:lol2: Cannot even use it to go on a simple site like facebook!!! Good thing is I can at least access this site and I apologise about my earlier comment it was out of order but sailfinmans comment on bradders thread made me SOO angry so im really sorry.


Kimmie opens door to thread...........

takes a giant breathe and then screams...........



You can get on facebook with your ps3! You can also put pics on here via using your phone and bluetoothing it to your ps3!!

Here is a tip... WWW.GOOGLE.CO.UK

IT WORKS ON YOUR PS3....just dont choose, pdf files, if thats the problem. you can read about temps for your viv, and everything you need for your iggy on there. 


Kimmie now turns muttering swear words under her breathe
and leaves the thread...hoping this is THE LAST THReAD ABOUT MARTINDEAN AND HIS IGGY!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

you cannot use the ps3's web browser to view facebook as i've tried!!! Doesnt load up!!!

How do you use a ps3 to bluetooth pictures????? Has anyone done this before???


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

It's your lucky day, not only have i got 15yrs experience as a rep keeper with many many different species of lizards and snakes i'm also very awesome on the PS3, 

BUT you must ask me very very nicley as i was enjoying reading this very good fight, SORRY thread and i would like to keep enjoying people argue so this argument must continue if i give you the info.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> you cannot use the ps3's web browser to view facebook as i've tried!!! Doesnt load up!!!
> 
> How do you use a ps3 to bluetooth pictures????? Has anyone done this before???


 
PS3's all over the world and your the only one who cant get on facebook....hmmmmmmmmmm your wrong!!! Would you like me to prove AGAIN to the good people of RFUK your a liar??

Website address...Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

switch on your mobile phone to ON!! opposite to OFF!! switch on the bluetooth application ........a blue funny looking symbol should appear on the screen, and then you ps3 will pick it up, if not then you will need to go to the menu screen the bit where you choose to do a system update and press down until you see accessories and then press X then go to bluetooth press x again....:whistling2:

(done from memory so if missed something please tell me!)


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

Loving that top quote in your sig. Ginnerone :2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

please please please I beg you can you please tell me how to connect my camera on my mobile phone to my ps3????


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> Im not rushing into getting another iggy thats why I want the viv setup first. It will be weeks before I even THINK of getting the iggy!!!





martindean30 said:


> ill leave it on the night b4 so BAGS of time to fully heat the viv!!!


 
Yet more lies!!! just read your thread from this afternoon stating you will be warming up the viv the night before getting the Iggy so in your words its nice and warm! So your not planning on running this setup for a week as you were told to check for problems! :bash: 
Last time now listen i shall speak very slowwwwwly so even you can understand! your viv is too small, your knowledge is too limited and your too much of a liability to own a Iggy just forget the idea leave poor innocent animals alone till your capable of looking after yourself for a start! :bash:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> please please please I beg you can you please tell me how to connect my camera on my mobile phone to my ps3????


 
I just have:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

right martin lets start again we are all here to help last time we got into this you said theres only 2 good iggy keepers on here i along with a lot of others would like an apologie,but if you promise to look after this igg ill help you along with many others who will im sure,right the day temp around 80-90,basking temp 90-95,night time temp 75-80,get a thermostat and a ceramic bulb is a good idea i have 2 thermostats running on 12 hour shifts day and night so i can control both temps humidity should be 65-75 % mist 4to6 times aday an auto mister is a good idea but need to be filled daily if not twice a day with a big viv remember the animals are from the tropics so like it humid but samson likes it a lot hotter his day temp is 100 and he loves it but then again theres alot of him lol,

anything else you need to know just ask and no attitude this time plz m8


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> please please please I beg you can you please tell me how to connect my camera on my mobile phone to my ps3????


 you can't connect via bluetooth as it only detects headsets and remotes, there is the odd model of phone that can but very few, you will need to use

wait for it,

YOUR FREE DATA CABLE THAT COMES WITH YOUR PHONE, its as easy as that, straight into the control port and voila, press mass storage opition on your phone, on the ps3 go to pictures and select storage device or bd data card, then woo hoo, just go nuts with em, you will have needed to purchase the GOOD ps3 though not the poopy 40gig version as it may not work


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive turn on bluetooth on my mobile started searching for bluetooth devices whilst doing the same on my ps3 and the phone finds no devices!!! As for Facebook when I log into facebook the 'wall' on the facebook (where you see whats happining atm with friends) doesn't load up!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

alright peeps com on let bygons be bygons martin its no use bull shitting us STOP IT com on peeps if were gonna do the best for martin and his iggy lets try and help him rather than argue but i swear to god martin if you get rid of this iggy and make me look a prat after doing this ill explode and i will come and see you in sunny stockport so get a grip keep him and do it properly mate plz for the iggys sake they dont like change too much and getting rid of them all the time doesnt help there health 

cmon kid do the right thing


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

MonnieTheMonitor said:


> Loving that top quote in your sig. Ginnerone :2thumb:


Cool eh, i saw it on someones sig and though i will find and have it's awesome, and evidently true :lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Cool eh, i saw it on someones sig and though i will find and have it's awesome, and evidently true :lol2:


 ye that is awesome see martin we mean buisness lol :lol2:


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> you can't connect via bluetooth as it only detects headsets and remotes, there is the odd model of phone that can but very few, you will need to use
> 
> wait for it,
> 
> YOUR FREE DATA CABLE THAT COMES WITH YOUR PHONE, its as easy as that, straight into the control port and voila, press mass storage opition on your phone, on the ps3 go to pictures and select storage device or bd data card, then woo hoo, just go nuts with em, you will have needed to purchase the GOOD ps3 though not the poopy 40gig version as it may not work


hmmmmmm i have the new samsung tocco n it works!! but i do have a 60gb, 80gb and 160gb ps3 to choose from!! but yeah the data cable is easy lol didnt think if that!! :bash:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> ye that is awesome see martin we mean buisness lol :lol2:


PMSL:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> hmmmmmm i have the new samsung tocco n it works!! but i do have a 60gb, 80gb and 160gb ps3 to choose from!! but yeah the data cable is easy lol didnt think if that!! :bash:


My Nokia 5530 does but none of my other phones ever have, i got the posh ps3, the limited edition one with all the card readers and the jangly shiney stuff the salesman used to get me to part with more money lol


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats a bu:censor:er as I got me phone off me sis and she NEVER PACKED IT WITH IT! :bash:

So Im back to square one and if you read the thread a few pages back you will see that I apologised!!! Lastly after reading the advice given today i'll put the heaters on the viv 2 weeks before I get the iggy!! (So I can monitor temperatures!!!)


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> alright peeps com on let bygons be bygons martin its no use bull shitting us STOP IT com on peeps if were gonna do the best for martin and his iggy lets try and help him rather than argue but i swear to god martin if you get rid of this iggy and make me look a prat after doing this ill explode and i will come and see you in sunny stockport so get a grip keep him and do it properly mate plz for the iggys sake they dont like change too much and getting rid of them all the time doesnt help there health
> 
> cmon kid do the right thing


Its not about wether we think he's a plank or he deserves yet more help to throw back in peoples faces! why would you encourage anyone to put a reptile in an enclosure that is way too small and buy such a specialised reptile with absolutely no knowledge of how to care for it in the slightest surely thats just plain irresponsible of anyone on here to assist in?


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> My Nokia 5530 does but none of my other phones ever have, i got the posh ps3, the limited edition one with all the card readers and the jangly shiney stuff the salesman used to get me to part with more money lol


 
you mean the 60gb...i have one of them, they are like gold dust to get a working one so hold on to it, even when it dies(which it will!:lol2 Good old sony used cheap solder on the parts for it so if it gets hot enough the solder melts and then basically the hardrive shifts rendering broke as it wont pick up disks.. and then refuses to switch on!! :lol2:

Im on my 3rd 60gb ps3!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> Its not about wether we think he's a plank or he deserves yet more help to throw back in peoples faces! why would you encourage anyone to put a reptile in an enclosure that is way too small and buy such a specialised reptile with absolutely no knowledge of how to care for it in the slightest surely thats just plain irresponsible of anyone on here to assist in?


 
right its eithe try and sort his head out or argue till were blur in the face on the pcs which helps no one especially the igg we cant physically stop him having one so its either do nothing and abuse each other or try and assist him in keeping the reptile atleast then we can keep an eye on martin and the igg to our best capabilities,but martin this doesnt mean punch your mom in the face if she dont fill the water bowls YOU BLOODY DO IT and dont post questions 10 times aday do research on your pc there are endless amounts of info out there and good lad for preheating your viv get it running asap to get temps up and humidity up,am i wrong in trying if iam then tell me because screaming abuse at each other the other day got us all nowhere i wasnt far from calling as hitman i was so wound up


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/417351-viv-finally-finished-5-5ft.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/417179-iguana-room-tunnel-outdoor-jungle.html
if i were thinking of getting a iggy i'd be reading these 
top set-ups


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

martin how big is this iggy m8 and whats the dimensions truthfully please buddy


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/417351-viv-finally-finished-5-5ft.html
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/417179-iguana-room-tunnel-outdoor-jungle.html
> if i were thinking of getting a iggy i'd be reading these
> top set-ups


thanks rach that means alot for as thats my viv in your post,martin said i knew nothing about iggs lol


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

The thing is with them 2 MASSIVE vivs is are the owners of the vivs in all day or do they work??? As ill be in all day so for the most of the daytime the iggy will have its viv open so it can free roam!!!! So all the viv will be for eating basking and sleeping!!!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> thanks rach that means alot for as thats my viv in your post,martin said i knew nothing about iggs lol


yeah i know its brilliant mate. he looks very happy in there!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> The thing is with them 2 MASSIVE vivs is are the owners of the vivs in all day or do they work??? As ill be in all day so for the most of the daytime the iggy will have its viv open so it can free roam!!!! So all the viv will be for eating basking and sleeping!!!!


mines the viv for the 5.5ft igg i work all day mate and i still leave his door open to free roam mate honestly i do how big is your igg mate and how bigs the viv


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> you mean the 60gb...i have one of them, they are like gold dust to get a working one so hold on to it, even when it dies(which it will!:lol2 Good old sony used cheap solder on the parts for it so if it gets hot enough the solder melts and then basically the hardrive shifts rendering broke as it wont pick up disks.. and then refuses to switch on!! :lol2:
> 
> Im on my 3rd 60gb ps3!!


 Yeah i did hear this and i got the external cooling fans, works a treat, although seems to get very dusty, more than usual lol, i suggest getting some if you havent already, had it a couple of yrs now from when it first came out, got the fans a couple of months later though si i think this has helped.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> The thing is with them 2 MASSIVE vivs is are the owners of the vivs in all day or do they work??? As ill be in all day so for the most of the daytime the iggy will have its viv open so it can free roam!!!! So all the viv will be for eating basking and sleeping!!!!



Read the book "iguanas for dummies"

i'm not having a pop, i'm seriously reading it the now and its good.
But quite soon in it you'll read this...

Free roaming is not having the iguana roam the house, but having one or more rooms set up with extra basking spots and adequate UV so that the iguana has more spots to choose from and bask in aswell as adequate space.

If you have him simply wandering about the house all day he wont get the UV he needs and will get ill. You NEED a large enclosure or multiple basking spots and uv lights everywhere.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> The thing is with them 2 MASSIVE vivs is are the owners of the vivs in all day or do they work??? As ill be in all day so for the most of the daytime the iggy will have its viv open so it can free roam!!!! So all the viv will be for eating basking and sleeping!!!!


Free roaming all day is not a very good idea, unless you set up special spots outside of the cage for it to bask and stuff.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Yeah i did hear this and i got the external cooling fans, works a treat, although seems to get very dusty, more than usual lol, i suggest getting some if you havent already, had it a couple of yrs now from when it first came out, got the fans a couple of months later though si i think this has helped.


have had the fans...but i work my ps3's hard .lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Read the book "iguanas for dummies"
> 
> .


Hehehehe, s******, s****** Ooops they've seen me, quick hide the spoon your using to stir it up with lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> have had the fans...but i work my ps3's hard .lol


LOL, it gets some stick but i would'nt say i use it to death lol


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

RALFERS08 said:


> Its not about wether we think he's a plank or he deserves yet more help to throw back in peoples faces! why would you encourage anyone to put a reptile in an enclosure that is way too small and buy such a specialised reptile with absolutely no knowledge of how to care for it in the slightest surely thats just plain irresponsible of anyone on here to assist in?


He will get another iggy no matter what anyone says.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> He will get another iggy no matter what anyone says.


 am i right in trying to assist martin or not if i am im just gonna walk away from this thread as its getting me ate up with the level of abuse getting thrown around by all of us me being the worst(probably)but i feel if we can atleast try to help martin atleast were all trying


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> am i right in trying to assist martin or not if i am im just gonna walk away from this thread as its getting me ate up with the level of abuse getting thrown around by all of us me being the worst(probably)but i feel if we can atleast try to help martin atleast were all trying



people have tried millions n millions of times, he dont listen

Doherty!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> people have tried millions n millions of times, he dont listen
> 
> Doherty!


doe's he listen to me winding him up or am i wasting my time, i think i shall go wind up someone who will appreciate it then lol


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> am i right in trying to assist martin or not if i am im just gonna walk away from this thread as its getting me ate up with the level of abuse getting thrown around by all of us me being the worst(probably)but i feel if we can atleast try to help martin atleast were all trying


I think you're right to try, it's up to martin whether he takes it on board or ignores you. After the thread the other night he's lucky anyone is willing to help and if he doesn't listen to you then at least you know you've tried your best.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for all your help you have all been kind :2thumb:

I am sorry to all who I angered by saying there was only 2 decent iggy owners on here. I do hope you can please forgive me, it was just angering me all the abuse I was getting.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lizardwizard's question is still valid though: how big is it NOW??? The current viv may be adequate for a while if it's a young one- although the rest of the 'plans' have me worried...


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> people have tried millions n millions of times, he dont listen
> 
> Doherty!


alrighty then mate cheers for that well its upto him but he dont wanna meet me if he does mess about this time,hows you any way doherty are you well


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

personally, i have too much riding on me stay stress-free to help him. He doesnt listen he doesnt absorb information and advice, he sifts through what we say and only listens to the stuff that agrees with him!

He will get another iggy and another rep after that, i had this arguement with him about his bosc....i dont see how he has changed if you want to help thats you perogative, and all the best to you but its falling on deaf and dumb ears.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Thank you for all your help you have all been kind :2thumb:
> 
> I am sorry to all who I angered by saying there was only 2 decent iggy owners on here. I do hope you can please forgive me, it was just angering me all the abuse I was getting.


good lad if you wanna be serious with use change your ways mate it takes me ten mins in the morn to sort samson out before i goto work and also free roamers need multiple basking spots ive got two in my front room which is the room available to him when im out and remember to iggy proof nothing on the floors or surfaces he can eat when your out as they will taste everything and somtimes swallow


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> alrighty then mate cheers for that well its upto him but he dont wanna meet me if he does mess about this time,hows you any way doherty are you well


yes im fine Ty m8

got a bit upset earlier as i seen a 8x3x3 viv for sale, you mite have seen it advertised.
i was trying me hardest today to raise the money for me bosc, but no joy.

i then seen the man say he was on his way to collect and i forgot about now its back up for sale and our lass said i can get a small provident loan for XMAS lol 
whooppppeeeeeyyy lol
cant wait lol


doherty!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> alrighty then mate cheers for that well its upto him but he dont wanna meet me if he does mess about this time,hows you any way doherty are you well


You sound great, i get angry with folk too, i once bought a couple of reps in such a poor condition i actully threatened the guy in his own home, and told him i was reporting him to the RSPCA to get his reps taken off him, apart from the ones i was buying obviously, 
we could be like super heros for reptiles lol
beware the REP-ENFORSERS lol


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

ive just crept in from snake section,oh boy i thought our section had disagreements :lol2: at the end of the day i know nothing about iggys apart from the fact that if this guy dont get help the poor little bugger will be the only one to suffer,it sounds like theres been a lot of previous upset between you all,but for the iggys sake maybe a little advice would be nice (please dont shout at me guys for this,im only thinking of the animal): victory:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> yes im fine Ty m8
> 
> got a bit upset earlier as i seen a 8x3x3 viv for sale, you mite have seen it advertised.
> i was trying me hardest today to raise the money for me bosc, but no joy.
> ...


oh no mate gutted i cant look at vivs for sale mate i get ideas of wot to fill them with and then when the mrs goes away i end up buying sumat on the sly without her knowing then spend all week trying to come up with excuses as to why ive bought another reptile y dont you build on


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am actually listening to you and am wondering whether an iggy is the best course of action as will a 6 by 6 by 3 be big enougth for it? The biggest viv Ican possibly fit in my room is a 8 foot long by 8 foot tall by 4 ft wide, will that be big enougth??? If not, what other lizards woulld a 6 foot long by 6 foot high viv accomodate?????


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> oh no mate gutted i cant look at vivs for sale mate i get ideas of wot to fill them with and then when the mrs goes away i end up buying sumat on the sly without her knowing then spend all week trying to come up with excuses as to why ive bought another reptile y dont you build on


i was going to, but i priced the wood i needed and it was 95pound just the wood, this lad is selling 8x3x3 and all accersrious for 150


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I am actually listening to you and am wondering whether an iggy is the best course of action as will a 6 by 6 by 3 be big enogth for it? The biggest viv Ican possibly fit in my room is a 8 foot long by 8 foot tall by 4 ft wide, will that be big enougth??? If not, what other lizards woulld a 6 foot long by 6 foot high viv accomodate?????


well is your bosc still in its 4ft viv?


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I am actually listening to you and am wondering whether an iggy is the best course of action as will a 6 by 6 by 3 be big enogth for it? The biggest viv Ican possibly fit in my room is a 8 foot long by 8 foot tall by 4 ft wide, will that be big enougth??? If not, what other lizards woulld a 6 foot long by 6 foot high viv accomodate?????



now you wanting to change again martin, this is why people don't like you much.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I am actually listening to you and am wondering whether an iggy is the best course of action as will a 6 by 6 by 3 be big enogth for it? The biggest viv Ican possibly fit in my room is a 8 foot long by 8 foot tall by 4 ft wide, will that be big enougth??? If not, what other lizards woulld a 6 foot long by 6 foot high viv accomodate?????


HA HA HA, they been saying that for ages, from the sounds of it you would be better with something thats less work like a hamster or something lol


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

put your bosc in there!! set it up for your bosc.its fine for the bosc, add a small shelf.


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, think we`re getting somewhere. To recap - The vivs going to be running, monitored and re-arranged where neccessary for a couple of weeks before arrival,mister to re-filled 1-2 times a day as req (he`s at home so no reason why not)+ spray misting, artificial plants (from other thread - artificial office plants sounds the way to go nice and big), yet to say on multiple basking spots but sounds like we`re getting to that one. Carries on like this and should have a happy Iggy, until bigger viv req............................. OH OH . Changed mind , now gonna have to start all over again....


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

MonnieTheMonitor said:


> OK, think we`re getting somewhere. To recap - The vivs going to be running, monitored and re-arranged where neccessary for a couple of weeks before arrival,mister to re-filled 1-2 times a day as req (he`s at home so no reason why not)+ spray misting, artificial plants (from other thread - artificial office plants sounds the way to go nice and big), yet to say on multiple basking spots but sounds like we`re getting to that one. Carries on like this and should have a happy Iggy.


 
he's changed his mind over the iggy i think??:lol2:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

nope doherty im listening to what people are saying and quite a few of them have said a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot is too small for an iggy. I do want an iggy but if my viv is too small AND a 8 foot long by 8 foot high by 4 foot wide is STILL too small then its tough s:censor:t for what I want, its what can fit comfortably in my viv!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I am actually listening to you and am wondering whether an iggy is the best course of action as will a 6 by 6 by 3 be big enougth for it? The biggest viv Ican possibly fit in my room is a 8 foot long by 8 foot tall by 4 ft wide, will that be big enougth??? If not, what other lizards woulld a 6 foot long by 6 foot high viv accomodate?????


martin make it last 8ftx8ftx4ft is a better size but then you will need more heating bulbs ect and that will require a lot of up keep its not about wot else you can house in there its about being happy permanently with a rep sit back and look at wot you want a reptile to give you and wot you can give to a reptile,remember now right listen to me im getting slated now for assisting you so dont throw it back in my face,youve upset alot of people on here and it will take along time to get the trust of people again but try m8 plz for yours and the reptiles sake,we cant tell you wot to get thats your choice just take your time and do your research.and apologise to bradders you were really mean to her the other night you be a man and put the first brick in the the bridge to trust


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> he's changed his mind over the iggy i think??:lol2:


 Noticed that and edited Kimmie, sorry was on the phone typing with one finger and missed a whole load of posts :blush:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

right IF I get an iggy and I said IF, what is the maximum sized iggy that would be ok in a 6 foot long by 6 foot high by 3 foot wide viv??? (bearing in mind it will have to last it till Nov 2010 as that will be when I can get the funds for a new viv)


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> right IF I get an iggy and I said IF, what is the maximum sized iggy that would be ok in a 6 foot long by 6 foot high by 3 foot wide viv??? (bearing in mind it will have to last it till Nov 2010 as that will be when I can get the funds for a new viv)


 
ide say a 2ft igg mate get a female if poss as they dont seem to get as big as the males


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> ide say a 2ft igg mate get a female if poss as they dont seem to get as big as the males


i would still stick with the hamster


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> i would still stick with the hamster


 
imnot gonna bother anymore giving advice to anyone i thought we were here to help everyone no matter wot never mind


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> right IF I get an iggy and I said IF, what is the maximum sized iggy that would be ok in a 6 foot long by 6 foot high by 3 foot wide viv??? (bearing in mind it will have to last it till Nov 2010 as that will be when I can get the funds for a new viv)


martin i don't mean to be nosy but is your mum ok with you getting a huge viv like that (8x8x4) as the bills would go up a wee bit. i just want you to have EVERYTHING covered. i know what mums can be like.lol. i have my own house, married and have a kid and my mum still gives me grief about my reps and i only have wee ones. :lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> imnot gonna bother anymore giving advice to anyone i thought we were here to help everyone no matter wot never mind


lets be honest, he seems to change his mind very quickly and i can see this being another FAD, a couple of months down the line i can see it being, "well this is boring and expensive" het presto another iggy for sale, he seem far from being mature enough to have the responsibility of such a high maintainance lizards life in his hands.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for all your help lizard wizard you have been all adult about this and im thankful!! Isnt it strange that male iguanas are bigger than females as in the snake world thats the complete opposite!!!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

can u answer my question about your bosc martin? please at the new viv would be ok for it.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its not that ive changed my mind but I just wanna make sure my viv is big enougth for an iggy as thats what is important, more than what I want. Its what would be happy in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv!!!!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

hellooooooooooooo can u answer my question about your bosc martin? please at the new viv would be ok for it


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

someone took the bosc kimmie as me ma didnt like having the occasional frozen rat here. Dunno why but it put her off eating chicken!!! Someone please tell me wtf a piece of roast chicken has gotta do with a frozen rat????? She gets scared of comming in my room when im feeding my boa!!! God only knows why ???


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

hmmmmmm ok. so your still not feeding the boa rats then?? or has the boa gone aswell?


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> someone took the bosc kimmie as me ma didnt like having the occasional frozen rat here. Dunno why but it put her off eating chicken!!! Someone please tell me wtf a piece of roast chicken has gotta do with a frozen rat?????


Why didn't you check with your mum first?

Edit: Yeah good point, what did the other snakes you had eat?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gina. said:


> Why didn't you check with your mum first?
> 
> Edit: Yeah good point, what did the other snakes you had eat?


Quorn mice?: victory:


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

ginnerone said:


> lets be honest, he seems to change his mind very quickly and i can see this being another FAD, a couple of months down the line i can see it being, "well this is boring and expensive" het presto another iggy for sale, he seem far from being mature enough to have the responsibility of such a high maintainance lizards life in his hands.


i agree, and he gets my blood boiling, but if he is going to go ahead with it and not listen to the get something smaller advise then we have to try and make sure he gets things right. i know it will probably end the way everybody thinks but you never know. i think martin likes to wind people up but i think (and hope) he has learned his lesson and will listen to the advise given to him. PLEASE don't make me eat my words martin, i can't give you advise on how to keep an iggy as i have never had one but my advise to you is to do your research and anything you are not 100% about ask, but keep your mouth shut when people are trying to help you and LISTEN, then you and everybody else should have a happy outcome. goodluck


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

nope I feed the boa large mice but they have usually defrosted by the time I get home so it goes st8 to the boa. She doesnt like me leaving the rat out to defrost:whistling2:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am willing to listen about getting a smaller lizard but what lizard would be ok in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv??? Without it being too big for them????


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> nope I feed the boa large mice but they have usually defrosted by the time I get home so it goes st8 to the boa. She doesnt like me leaving the rat out to defrost:whistling2:


could you not do it in your room? Or in a closed box in the fridge?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

cannot put mice in the fridge or freezer even in a box!!! Me ma wont go in a room where a mouse is!!!!


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

you said you were home all day...so what you on about defrosting before you get home!!

Jesus mary and joseph....

Right martin im gonna warn you, Im emotional im pregnant, and im miffed so get your story straight before you answer....cause im ready to throttle someone!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Its not that ive changed my mind but I just wanna make sure my viv is big enougth for an iggy as thats what is important, more than what I want. Its what would be happy in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv!!!!


 i don't mean to offend you but you sound like your just telling people what they want to hear so they will help you, i don't know you so i could be wrong put my previouse point still stands, i don't think your mature enough to own such a high maintainance and costy lizard, OK i was maybe a bit harsh with the hamster thing but i would still suggest you get a CWD first they have similar req'ments but are much smaller and see how you get on, bear in mind though iggy's cost 10 times as much to feed, heat, house, humidify. it can only help and if your so passionate about getting an iggy you won't mind waiting till your 100% you know what your doing and full researched, everything you asked on this thread can be found in care sheets in lizard care sheet section, TBH that would have been the first place i would have looked and would'nt have got ripped to bits, you should be finding whats BEST for the iggy NOT whats the minimum i can get away with, thats not how reps work, YOU ARE RESPOSIBLE FOR IT'S LIFE, they depend on you knowing dam near everything there is to know, before i got any of my reps i read hundreds of care sheets on each one, you need to 100%.
From me to you, PLEASE try a CWD or similar rep first before you get a rep with the potential to get 6ft long and cause some seriose damage to you and others if its not happy.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

kimmie86 said:


> you said you were home all day...so what you on about defrosting before you get home!!
> 
> Jesus mary and joseph....
> 
> Right martin im gonna warn you, Im emotional im pregnant, and im miffed so get your story straight before you answer....cause im ready to throttle someone!!


yep...and your only 5 weeks in...5 weeks.... 1/8th of the way...:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> you said you were home all day...so what you on about defrosting before you get home!!
> 
> Jesus mary and joseph....
> 
> Right martin im gonna warn you, Im emotional im pregnant, and im miffed so get your story straight before you answer....cause im ready to throttle someone!!


WOOOW i got three kids so i know, DON'T MESS WITH PREGNANT LADIES, crazy people, i would sooner play with DWA's lol


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> yep...and your only 5 weeks in...5 weeks.... 1/8th of the way...:lol2:


no hunny 9weeks in...

4months after my 15month old son died, so im sure you can understand my emotional state!! :lol2: 

I reckon i could kill and get away with it!!:lol2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

kimmie86 said:


> no hunny 9weeks in...
> 
> 4months after my 15month old son died, so im sure you can understand my emotional state!! :lol2:
> 
> I reckon i could kill and get away with it!!:lol2:


Your legaly allowed to pee in a police mans helmet if there's no toilets around when your preggers and they can't refuse, they gotta give you their hat lol


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had the iguana b4 but it was ill BEFORE I got it AND it came with a e substandard viv so it difficult to pay for a new viv to be built AND vet fees ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

one post and one post only.

i cant beleive some of oyu were waiting for my response to martins posts. 
as if i had to tell my side of the story. you all read my posts and agreed with my advice and help. 

i also cant beleive its not butter.

you guys are gonna end up being the keepers of this animal or whatever animal martin gets. 

as i said i give everyone one chance to mess up. and this isnt about ludo because that was a lesson. this is about his general behaviour on his posts the stuff he has said and the blatant name dropping.)

i gave martin melisssa kaplans care sheets and i also gave him the green iguana society food chart.
this is where i learned my basics and i set my viv up according to this so i know everything you need to know for a beginner is there.

how to set up horizontal gradients.
minimum ingredients:- one thermometer 

method place the thermometer in one spot. allow to settle, take reading.

move to second spot.allow to settle, take reading 

you should know have 2 temps. the basking temp and a cooler end still under UVB.

vertical gradients.
method is very similar to horizontal except the thermometer is moved around the y axis. ( up and down).

2nd method. buy an infra red thermometer and use that in a similar method to the first method.

good luck martin and all.

and to other posters. a 6 x 6 x 3 should be adequate for the life of an ig if it allowed to be semi free roaming, obviously the larger the better,

if you put the iguana in its lifetime home this would generally be better for the iguana. as house moving for an iguana can be stressful. this will help with the acclimitizatioon and the taming of an ig as you will not have to deal with iggie ever being pissed coz you have changed his home.

plus its cheaper. one viv to rule them all.

if you are going to put a little ig in his permanent home you have to make sure it is escape proof and i mean totally. igs can squeeze in and out of strange small gaps. you will also have to ensure it is totally safe. as all iguana owners on here know iguanas can jump really far and run very very fast.

you sont wanna come home to see your ig clinging from your powersun or what ever. ( i remember it was a very scary lesson learned)

all of this info is in MK's sheets.

thats it.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> I had the iguana b4 but it was ill BEFORE I got it AND it came with a e substandard viv so it difficult to pay for a new viv to be built AND vet fees ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!!


YES BUT LISTEN, if your still asking basic questions then you clearly haven't done enough research, i've pm'd you anyway before you dig yourself a bigger hole


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

kimmie86 said:


> no hunny 9weeks in...
> 
> 4months after my 15month old son died, so im sure you can understand my emotional state!! :lol2:
> 
> I reckon i could kill and get away with it!!:lol2:


I read it as 5... my eyes are failing.

Yeah I was confused by your angel thing in your sig, then saw a thread about it and was like....(we haven't got a good quality crying emote)....:sad:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mahender said:


> one post and one post only.
> 
> i cant beleive some of oyu were waiting for my response to martins posts.
> as if i had to tell my side of the story. you all read my posts and agreed with my advice and help.
> ...


This man is clearly a god among igaunas, not saying your a lizard lol, he has EXPERIENCE, you can't get experience from care sheets but you can get everything you need to know about housing and careing for them, if haven't taken the time to read care sheets then your experiences are gonna be bad, bad for you means bad for the rep, mahender has proved you can jump in straight at the deep end but i'm sure he will tell you it was a scary experience, please for the love of god try something smaller first as suggested previously and make it a joy to own reps rather than a constant struggle, no passing the buck or blame games this time, it's all on you and you will do whatever you want but i am only trying tomake this a comfortable ride into happy rep keeping.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i just give up with the lot of it its amazing how when people do give shit they get shit in return martins apologised so atleast try and help him along but i aint gonna bother giving ny advice on here anymore to anyone im gonna use it to just chat to the people i know i thought rfukers were better than this to be honest


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> This man is clearly a god among igaunas, not saying your a lizard lol, he has EXPERIENCE, you can't get experience from care sheets but you can get everything you need to know about housing and careing for them, if haven't taken the time to read care sheets then your experiences are gonna be bad, bad for you means bad for the rep, mahender has proved you can jump in straight at the deep end but i'm sure he will tell you it was a scary experience, please for the love of god try something smaller first as suggested previously and make it a joy to own reps rather than a constant struggle, no passing the buck or blame games this time, it's all on you and you will do whatever you want but i am only trying tomake this a comfortable ride into happy rep keeping.


christ have u bumped your head or sumat as youve soon changed your tune


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> i just give up with the lot of it its amazing how when people do give shit they get shit in return martins apologised so atleast try and help him along but i aint gonna bother giving ny advice on here anymore to anyone im gonna use it to just chat to the people i know i thought rfukers were better than this to be honest


i dont understand?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> christ have u bumped your head or sumat as youve soon changed your tune


 well if i can't discourage him i might as well help him, he's gonna get it anyway irrelevent of what we say so i might as well try to help the iggy,
help iggy or dead iggy, what would you do?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mahender said:


> i dont understand?


ive tried to help martin all night the last thread turned into a night mare i bit the bullitt and attempted to help martin in which he responded maturely and with wot i thought was a bit of sense,then i started getting it in the neck on this thread hes been mature and been taking info in but then i start getting shitty pms off people who dont even know me but hey ho thats life aint it


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> ive tried to help martin all night the last thread turned into a night mare i bit the bullitt and attempted to help martin in which he responded maturely and with wot i thought was a bit of sense,then i started getting it in the neck on this thread hes been mature and been taking info in but then i start getting shitty pms off people who dont even know me but hey ho thats life aint it


ok cool. i should apologize, i should have rephrased my last post into 
'are you talking about me'

i think it is forum life liz wiz.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah well i can but try, there are plenty of people who are gratfull for my help and advice, i'll go help people who intend to keep their reps and genuinly need it and not the ones who tell me what i want to hear so i'll help them.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> well if i can't discourage him i might as well help him, he's gonna get it anyway irrelevent of what we say so i might as well try to help the iggy,
> help iggy or dead iggy, what would you do?


right it seems were on the same page this is wot ive been saying for the last 7 pages but everyone kept taking the piss,i said exactly the same thing on page 4 i think it was but everyone kept being nasty to him read back you will see wot i mean


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

mahender said:


> ok cool. i should apologize, i should have rephrased my last post into
> 'are you talking about me'
> 
> i think it is forum life liz wiz.


no probs mate it is life but at the end of the day i got wound up the other night and i got really shitty with him which is unusual for me but tonite i tried a diffrent tactic and he responded well with a bit of maturity,so fair play to him i just hope he has apologised to bradders as he was a touch out of order the other night he said some really nasty things,we can but try,i suppose everyone deserves a chance dont they i just hope he dont throw it back in my face and becomes a full time iggy keeper


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

You never replied to the emails I sent you Mahender as I asked if you could round once to have a quick look at my viv and how its setup and offer any changes as I did listen to you when you came round last time and told me to move the UV which I did.....

I'll even give you some money for your time. 

Last thing no-one commented when I said its wierd that male iggies are bigger than female yet in the snake world its the opposite!!!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> right it seems were on the same page this is wot ive been saying for the last 7 pages but everyone kept taking the piss,i said exactly the same thing on page 4 i think it was but everyone kept being nasty to him read back you will see wot i mean


Yeah i read it mate, as you will see from my post i was trying to make light of the situation and chill some of em out first but it didn't work, the hamster thig was maybe a bit harsh but i told him to try a CWD first with no reply, similar needs but less likely to hurt him or the rep if it goes nuts and 10x les as expensive and care intensive, still no reply so i have given up


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will apologise to bradders but I just hope she gets the blood test done ASAP as for all we know my vet my be wrong with the blood test she took and Ludo might be completely healthy :whistling2: we can only hope......

Ive been bite before from Ludo who as we all know is 4.5 foot and just got on with things PLUS I looked after him well enougth and got rid of him being dehydrated!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Yeah i read it mate, as you will see from my post i was trying to make light of the situation and chill some of em out first but it didn't work, the hamster thig was maybe a bit harsh but i told him to try a CWD first with no reply, similar needs but less likely to hurt him or the rep if it goes nuts and 10x les as expensive and care intensive, still no reply so i have given up


sorry mate got laptop blindness now im trying to play cod 4 no 2 and rfuk at thye same time i apologise if i offended you me old mukka im glad someones on my side atleast lets work with him and a cwd would be fine i have 2 in my shop and there great


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

multyplayer or single player mode on COD 2??? PS3 or 360???


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> sorry mate got laptop blindness now im trying to play cod 4 no 2 and rfuk at thye same time i apologise if i offended you me old mukka im glad someones on my side atleast lets work with him and a cwd would be fine i have 2 in my shop and there great


Impossible, you can't offend me i'm both ginger and from yorkshire lol,
i tried to give him some of my 14-15yrs of experience but he never answers my posts, i still think a cwd is the way to go and IF in six months he still want's one then at least he has got an idea of the req'ments needed, CWD's are awesome creatures, and i can't understand why he wouldn't try them first, it just seems like he's trying to do the "you've been to tennerife, well i've been to eleven erife" thingy,
MARTIN, try a cwd first, you'll love em, plus if you still want an iggy in 6 month you get an iggy AND a cwd win win if you ask me:2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive have CWD before about I think urm 8 years ago!!!! Plus the viv isnt setup right for a cwd as id need a helleva more small branches and that to climb on. If someone could please let me picture message them the photo of my viv and upload it to this thread then people can give me advice/pointers on what can be done to improve it!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> multyplayer or single player mode on COD 2??? PS3 or 360???


 multi player answer gingerones messages mate hes trying to help you your right tho ging cwds are lovely


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> Impossible, you can't offend me i'm both ginger and from yorkshire lol,


I WANT YOUR BABIES !!!! 

OH CRUD !!!! i mean erm ......... your posts are always sooo good lol  
GENIUS of a geeza lol 

also check this thread out !!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/417179-iguana-room-tunnel-outdoor-jungle.html

best EVER ig owner id say ...... she keeps here beardies AMAZINGLY aswell  if only you were like her ... ud be praised insted of have ppl talk about COD on your thread lol  ( new one is AWESOME!!!) lol

but i agree with the getting CWD  .... even tho from wat i heard u should really start with a giant african land snail ..... but tbh ... wen i was workin in a rep shop .. we kinda killed ours by mistake lol ...... forgot to spray them ..... they died in a week ...... its weird ... it doesnt feel tht cruel lol ....... tbh there was alot of other things going on ... including finding out a 6 - 7 foot burmese python had near enough slit right down its under belly lol so snails are bound to be forgotten >.> .... still STICK TO EARTHWORMS !!! maybe an antfarm ... i tryed ... it was tht REALLY cool blue one ... i even orderd the best ants for it ... like they sed to get ... i got them .. went picked a leaf and it moulded over ... and wrecked the whole thing lol .... it ended up going from blue gell stuff to bluey green cob webbed MESS lol 

wow long post ..... i wish some of it was useful  lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi spike, how's the tokay comin along, was the info i sent good or what.
check the tokay thread mate i put my rare natural morph pics up, she's blue and yellow, pretty girl or what


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im asking if anyone can gimme thier mobile as ill send um the photos of my viv to upload on here as it is now and see if we can make any improvements to it whether it be to house a CWD or iggy pretty please!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

spikemu said:


> I WANT YOUR BABIES !!!!
> 
> OH CRUD !!!! i mean erm ......... your posts are always sooo good lol
> GENIUS of a geeza lol
> ...


 
christ i thought my build thread was good but it makes mine look absolutely crap im gutted now im giving up lol


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

martindean30 said:


> Im asking if anyone can gimme thier mobile as ill send um the photos of my viv to upload on here as it is now and see if we can make any improvements to it whether it be to house a CWD or iggy pretty please!!!


Sorry i don't think i will be comfortable giving my mobile out, just been clearing my inbox out and realised your the kid who was asking about humidity a couple of weeks ago, did the method i prescribed work?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

can someone please please give me thier moby so I can picture message them the photos of my viv to upload on here please!! (3rd time pleading!!!!)


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> christ i thought my build thread was good but it makes mine look absolutely crap im gutted now im giving up lol


Oh no your is most deffinatly awesome, but more practical, this is amazingbut less practical, could you imagine trying to explain that to the mrs lol:lol2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> Oh no your is most deffinatly awesome, but more practical, this is amazingbut less practical, could you imagine trying to explain that to the mrs lol:lol2:


 no but i want one umm ideas running wild in my head shes away next week and i get paid friday lol i wonder if ummm no stop it gaz lol


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

anyone!!!! I am pleading!!! All I want is to get the pictures I took uploaded on here!!! Is there any other way I can do it as I cannot do it at a library as all ive got is bluetooth and Library comps dont accept bluetooth!!!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> no but i want one umm ideas running wild in my head shes away next week and i get paid friday lol i wonder if ummm no stop it gaz lol


HA HA HA, I DO THAT TOO, i acctually convinced my two girls to share a room so i could make the other into a rep paradise and the girls were so excited but the mrs didn't go for it lol


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

After seeing hat Martin wants to get another iguana I am thoroughly disgusted with him, I know Bradders100 very well, as I work on / off with her in retail at a pet and aquatic dept in a garden centre, and let me tell you now, that the pay isnt all that great, I really applaud her for taking this iggy on that used to be martins, with the amount of money she will have to spend on this poor creature thank God he is now out of martins reach. When i get my student loan through in feb I will be giving a small amount of it to Bradders100 for support of that iggy.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its my choice AND I Spent what little money I had on it going vets to get the blood test done AND pay for its meds!!! You make me sound like I did nothing for it!!! I never asked for no money off no-one!!! PLUS I spent hours a day trying to get him to poo by giving him warm baths and high fibre foods etc. If you cannot say anything positive Omerov1986then dont say nothing at all!! Rather than starting trouble!!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh good another slanging match, see ya.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> anyone!!!! I am pleading!!! All I want is to get the pictures I took uploaded on here!!! Is there any other way I can do it as I cannot do it at a library as all ive got is bluetooth and Library comps dont accept bluetooth!!!!


tbh ..... i hate to say .... uve got as much chance as that happening as you have got teaching a parrot to resite 10 the ten commandments xD 



OOOO AND GINNERONE !!!! erm atm ... i havent dont too much ... i tryed and my male ... is just scarey lol  and ive been letting mt female gety used to her new home  shes tweezer feeding and in no way afraid of tht ... i myt try hand feeding with gloves on  .... or with really small tweezers like the ones i use to get mealworms out  lol


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I STILL need to know is there any shops or internet cafes around which would let me send the viv pictures to thier HDD (through bluetooth) so I can get them on photobucket???


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone?????


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

I've resisted posting anything so far because anything that I've been thinking while reading has already been voiced by others! But here's a quick thought...
if your mum doesn't like you defrosting rats/mice in the house, how's she going to feel about you setting up basking stations all over the place? Not to sound crude, but the poop from a 4ft iggie must be like a f:censor:g jack russel turd! Even if the iguana only 'free roams' in your room and not the rest of the house, it's still her house... potentially with iggie steamers on the carpet. I know that my mum would be less than impressed with the thought of that! Even if it was thoroughly cleaned up immediately and was only in my room and nowhere else in the house.
For example your mum was obviously OK with you getting the bosc initially, but once she realised that the extended care of that animal required defrosting the odd rodent you had to rehome it. Your mum may well be OK with the idea of you getting an iguana for now (particularly as they are herbivores... no bugs, no rodents - sounds ideal in principal for a squeamish mum), but will she honestly be OK with it in the coming weeks/months? From what I can see, owning an iguana is higher maintenance than owning a dog. I'd love a green iguana... I'm sure that 99% of lizard keepers have green iggies on their 'wish list' of reptiles. But we all have to be realistic about the sort of care we can provide for these animals, regardless of how much we want to keep them. I've got a reptile wish list longer than my arm, but I've only got the reptiles I feel I can house, cope with and afford.
You're keen and your heart is (I believe) in the right place, but I think the key here is to think of the long term quality of life of an animal that will live for a very very long time and rack up some enormous bills in the process.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> I've resisted posting anything so far because anything that I've been thinking while reading has already been voiced by others! But here's a quick thought...
> if your mum doesn't like you defrosting rats/mice in the house, how's she going to feel about you setting up basking stations all over the place? Not to sound crude, but the poop from a 4ft iggie must be like a f:censor:g jack russel turd! Even if the iguana only 'free roams' in your room and not the rest of the house, it's still her house... potentially with iggie steamers on the carpet. I know that my mum would be less than impressed with the thought of that! Even if it was thoroughly cleaned up immediately and was only in my room and nowhere else in the house.
> For example your mum was obviously OK with you getting the bosc initially, but once she realised that the extended care of that animal required defrosting the odd rodent you had to rehome it. Your mum may well be OK with the idea of you getting an iguana for now (particularly as they are herbivores... no bugs, no rodents - sounds ideal in principal for a squeamish mum), but will she honestly be OK with it in the coming weeks/months? From what I can see, owning an iguana is higher maintenance than owning a dog. I'd love a green iguana... I'm sure that 99% of lizard keepers have green iggies on their 'wish list' of reptiles. But we all have to be realistic about the sort of care we can provide for these animals, regardless of how much we want to keep them. I've got a reptile wish list longer than my arm, but I've only got the reptiles I feel I can house, cope with and afford.
> You're keen and your heart is (I believe) in the right place, but I think the key here is to think of the long term quality of life of an animal that will live for a very very long time and rack up some enormous bills in the process.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::no1::2thumb:

TAKE HEED MARTiN :bash::whip::censor::devil:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> I've resisted posting anything so far because anything that I've been thinking while reading has already been voiced by others! But here's a quick thought...
> if your mum doesn't like you defrosting rats/mice in the house, how's she going to feel about you setting up basking stations all over the place? Not to sound crude, but the poop from a 4ft iggie must be like a f:censor:g jack russel turd! Even if the iguana only 'free roams' in your room and not the rest of the house, it's still her house... potentially with iggie steamers on the carpet. I know that my mum would be less than impressed with the thought of that! Even if it was thoroughly cleaned up immediately and was only in my room and nowhere else in the house.
> For example your mum was obviously OK with you getting the bosc initially, but once she realised that the extended care of that animal required defrosting the odd rodent you had to rehome it. Your mum may well be OK with the idea of you getting an iguana for now (particularly as they are herbivores... no bugs, no rodents - sounds ideal in principal for a squeamish mum), but will she honestly be OK with it in the coming weeks/months? From what I can see, owning an iguana is higher maintenance than owning a dog. I'd love a green iguana... I'm sure that 99% of lizard keepers have green iggies on their 'wish list' of reptiles. But we all have to be realistic about the sort of care we can provide for these animals, regardless of how much we want to keep them. I've got a reptile wish list longer than my arm, but I've only got the reptiles I feel I can house, cope with and afford.
> You're keen and your heart is (I believe) in the right place, but I think the key here is to think of the long term quality of life of an animal that will live for a very very long time and rack up some enormous bills in the process.


HA HA HA PMSL stop it i've got stich lol, your choise of word is exuisite, you get 2 thumbs up from me lol:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

can i justy ask ... how old is this dude ???? 

he said like 10 years + experience ??? 

but then agen he talks and acts like hes one of the younger members like the 10 - 12 year olds ???? 

.... dont ask on here if there internet places near you ... FIND THAT OUT BY YOURSELF !!!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Aye my mum will be and is ok with me having an iggy as Ihad the one that I had rehomed to bradders and that was a 4.5 foot one which I would still have if it wouldn't of been so ill when it was sold to me. With regarding its poop, I was trying to get Brian (Or Ludo as he is now called) to poop in the bath whereas I would just scoop it out and put it down the toilet and IF he pooped in my bedroom it would be fine as my bedroom floor gets cleaned and flash mopped on it daily. Like I have said I wouldnt of spent over £600 on a viv and set-up if I didnt know what I was getting myself in for!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im 31 actually its just that I cannot think of a way to get the pictures of my viv that are on my phone uploaded to photobucket so I can get them on here!!!


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I thought I drop in and say hi, I am not going to argue or say "dont get an iggy" but I want you guys to do the right thing for me : victory: I still have that rock up for rehoming (comes with lighter) :lol2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

UR 31 ¬¬ 

and ur asking ppl on here to tell u about internet cafes ??? .... can u drive ???? JOB ????? LIFE :whistling2:

i was expecting more 13 tbh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I cannot drive as I have autism thank you very much!! I was just asking for any ideas of how to solve the problem of getting the pictures of my viv on here!!!:bash:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Just Googled 'texting pictures to facebook' and this was the first result: 

Facebook texting pictures? - Yahoo! Answers

If you can get the picture onto Facebook then it's a start I guess.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I cannot drive as I have autism thank you very much!! I was just asking for any ideas of how to solve the problem of getting the pictures of my viv on here!!!:bash:


BUS !!!! taxi ???? 

noones really likely to know ur area any more then u lol


but YEA FB ... then copy link .. SORTED !!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

problem with uploading photos to facebook is how to get up from facebook to photobucket? As all photobucket does is uploads um from your pc and not from another website!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

BUT (You will hate me when I say this) Facebook doesnt load up properly on my ps3!!! Wont let me access my FB mail or view "the wall" on my ps3 browser!!!


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

martindean30 said:


> problem with uploading photos to facebook is how to get up from facebook to photobucket? As all photobucket does is uploads um from your pc and not from another website!!!


Can you not select save as on the picture whilst its on fb and save it to some kind of memory then transfer to photobucket?


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

If you put it into a FB album I will allow add you as a friend *temporarily* so that I can save it and upload it to my photobucket for you.

EDIT: Just saw your previous post about not being able to access FB mail. Which means you can't OK friend requests. Ignore the above!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I cannot make a new user tho on FB as the ps3 browser wont load the users page up!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats the prob with only having a ps3 and no computer!!! Makes things MUCH harder!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just need someone's moby so I can send them the piccies and they can upload up to photobucket 4 me!!!


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

You wouldn't need to make a new user would you? Just go on your account and xautomaticflowersx (sorry don't know your name) has kindly said they will accept you as a friend and help you with the pics if you can do this. To be honest I'd give up trying to get someones number to send the pics to.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

easy solution..............................it's Martin Dean>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>theres a wall bang yer head on it: victory:
he spoke to my fiance once about getting a royal(dont know if he got it)and letting it roam round the house:blush::bash:need i say more???:lol2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

why not flog the ps3, slow down on the iggy buying, buy a nice computer. maybe do somthing with the life you have been granted. just because you have autism dosnt mean you have to be a sponge.. the goverment spoils people who sponge and when we need help we get nothing.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

benjo said:


> why not flog the ps3, slow down on the iggy buying, buy a nice computer. maybe do somthing with the life you have been granted. just because you have autism dosnt mean you have to be a sponge.. the goverment spoils people who sponge and when we need help we get nothing.


And the *TRUTH* shall set you free!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Omerov1986 said:


> And the *TRUTH* shall set you free!


oh shut up


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Martin do you have the internet set up on your phone? Mine lets me upload pics directly to photobucket, facebook and an album on here.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Martin do you have the internet set up on your phone? Mine lets me upload pics directly to photobucket, facebook and an album on here.


Edit - just read the first post again.

Please tell me he's not got ANOTHER iggie?

How long till this one gets rehomed.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> The iggie has already been re-homed mate (if its the same one and he's not getting another).


dude you have missed a few threads. this is for the new iggies viv.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

mahender said:


> dude you have missed a few threads. this is for the new iggies viv.


Yeah I realised that after posting :lol2:
Honestly there is no helping some people.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> I will apologise to bradders but I just hope she gets the blood test done ASAP as for all we know my vet my be wrong with the blood test she took and Ludo might be completely healthy :whistling2: we can only hope......
> 
> Ive been bite before from Ludo who as we all know is 4.5 foot and just got on with things PLUS I looked after him well enougth and got rid of him being dehydrated!!!


 
Thank you for apologising Martin

I spoke to your vet. she said she did say to you to come back in 3 weeks but I explained the situatio nand that I will be taking him for more next week anyway which she agreeed would be fine.

I told her I have put him on baby food also which she agreed was a good idea and they do it there sometimes also.

Ludo is doing pretty good. I'm just sorting out some nice big branches for him at the moment.

Good luck with your new iguana Martin, I still don't think you should have it but ah well, I don't think quite a few people should have pets sometimes but I really hope you prove everyone wrong!

I havent read through this entire post yet. So we shall see


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> After seeing hat Martin wants to get another iguana I am thoroughly disgusted with him, I know Bradders100 very well, as I work on / off with her in retail at a pet and aquatic dept in a garden centre, and let me tell you now, that the pay isnt all that great, I really applaud her for taking this iggy on that used to be martins, with the amount of money she will have to spend on this poor creature thank God he is now out of martins reach. When i get my student loan through in feb I will be giving a small amount of it to Bradders100 for support of that iggy.


 
thanks hun!

You can come see Ludo then hes far too sexy for words :O:O
(Abit of a grump after his injection so you will have to come on a day before or after his injection lol XD)

(giving you a text now as i dunno if you will read this post :O)


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

:lol2: i so knew it would still be running and have no solution, time to admit it Martin no one in their right mind would give you their phone number so give up close you account and move on save the posting space on here for those who use it properly and have something to offer : victory:


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

As long as Martin does his research instead of asking us everything that's in caresheets, and he gets the viv set up correctly and has it running for some time (a week or more to monitor the environment to make sure its running okay), then why can't he get another one? If he wants to spend this much money on one, and the rehome it that's his problem. I've done some thinking about this, and as long as he is really confident that he can provide it with a more than adequate home then good for him. 

www.greenigsociety.com
Green Iguana
Western New York Herpetological Society

Here are some non-PDF caresheets to look over. Read these RELIGIOUSLY before continuing your pursuit of an iguana. I'm done with this now, so...


----------



## MonnieTheMonitor (Oct 7, 2009)

Going back a bit to the phone - ps3 - photo bit (sorry folks). A link cable is only like £4.99 surely...tops


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

jschristy said:


> As long as Martin does his research instead of asking us everything that's in caresheets, and he gets the viv set up correctly and has it running for some time (a week or more to monitor the environment to make sure its running okay), then why can't he get another one? If he wants to spend this much money on one, and the rehome it that's his problem. I've done some thinking about this, and as long as he is really confident that he can provide it with a more than adequate home then good for him.
> 
> www.greenigsociety.com
> Green Iguana
> ...


Nice speech but save your energy cause it doesnt matter what you me or anyone else thinks he will buy one anyway, give it none or the correct care or living requirements it needs then get bored and stick it in the classifieds. Sorry to burst your bubble but a leopard never changes its spots read his post history it has the anti reptile keeping brigade hunting him down to make him president for all the good work he is doing and the amount of ammo he is giving them to fire at the rest of us good responsible keepers!! : victory:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> Nice speech but save your energy cause it doesnt matter what you me or anyone else thinks he will buy one anyway, give it none or the correct care or living requirements it needs then get bored and stick it in the classifieds. Sorry to burst your bubble but a leopard never changes its spots read his post history it has the anti reptile keeping brigade hunting him down to make him president for all the good work he is doing and the amount of ammo he is giving them to fire at the rest of us good responsible keepers!! : victory:


Give him time and he'll try to get a leopard - then sell it on before it has a chance to change it's spots.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

MonnieTheMonitor said:


> Going back a bit to the phone - ps3 - photo bit (sorry folks). A link cable is only like £4.99 surely...tops


Yep, mine was £2.99.


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive decided you are right Im going to get some cwds instead as my viv is not the best size for an iggy as ive had a good chat with Alan from the Morley Animal Santuary. BUT im going to spend even more money on the viv. I want it looking s**t hot BEFORE any lizards are going in it!!! I plan to cover the hardboard backing with cork bark AND put LOADS of branches in it and greenery!!! The bloke in the petshop has one set-up and is going to show me how to make the viv semi aquatic!!!! Just one question to ask you, how many CWD's can fit in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv??? I was thinking of getting 2 CWDs and 2 AWD's can you put AWD's with CWD's??? Also ive had to edit this BUT I had a shelf put in the viv by Jeff so I could put the iggies food on it, would it be ok to keep it in as the big logs are attached by screws to it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> Ive decided you are right Im going to get some cwds instead as my viv is not the best size for an iggy as ive had a good chat with Alan from the Morley Animal Santuary. BUT im going to spend even more money on the viv. I want it looking s**t hot BEFORE any lizards are going in it!!! I plan to cover the hardboard backing with cork bark AND put LOADS of branches in it and greenery!!! The bloke in the petshop has one set-up and is going to show me how to make the viv semi aquatic!!!! Just one question to ask you, how many CWD's can fit in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv??? I was thinking of getting 2 CWDs and 2 AWD's can you put AWD's with CWD's???


I've got cwds and i would not mix them with awds. A book i have shows temp and humidty in places that both species are found in the wild and although they are similar i don't think they're close enough. For example awds need lower humidity than cwds.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

OMG at this thread..I know jack all about iggys, and OP it sounds like you know even less. If you had a 4.5ft iggy that you have just rehomed, then have you not still got the set up from that?

Instead of asking questions (that anyone who is just about to buy an animal as high maintenance as a CWD or an Iggy should know) why dont you pop down to the library and spend an afternoon reading (or go on Amazon and buy some books)

You said a few pages ago, that you already had a CWD a few years ago (so wouldnt you already know what is involved in its care

Before all of that, can I ask...can you honestly really afford these animals?...I have gut feeling that you are the same bloke who was asking about how to feed his Bosc for less


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

my bosc was fed well!!!! I got him 2 bags of 50 adult locusts/week!!! He loved um!!! So please dont EVER EVER say I underfeed my pets!!!!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I apologise if you arent the same bloke...very similar background tho


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

And no I dont have that crappy setup I have a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv!!!! Like I said be a while b4 the viv will be setup as im gunna spend another £300 - £400 on it to make it really nice for the CWD's!!!! (The cork bark alone will be over £100 I reckon!!!)


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

maddragon29 said:


> Dont think he's heard of the word "research".


maybe he should google it :whistling2:


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

does anyone know if you can get sheets of cork bark cut to size??? Be better than trying to mess about sticking on pieces, a lot less messing about if so can someone tell me a shop that sells it????


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow... it only took almost 22 pages and countless people's advice for you to reach this decision. 

Also as a side note, just because you *can* fit a few CWDs in a large viv it doesn't mean you *have* to cram it full... particularly with species from different continents. The more animals there are, the more they'll eat, the more you'll have to pay out in vet bills if they fight or get ill, the more time you'll have to spend taming and handling. It comes back to the issue of loading yourself up with so much responsibility. But still, all these things aside I think that you've genuinely made the most sensible decision regarding the iguana... for the animal, yourself and your mum.


----------



## jschristy (Jul 16, 2009)

Just get one cwd, and spoil it. The more you have, the harder it will be.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

buhp...:whistling2:


----------



## hutch (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm exhausted.... Read this from 1st to last thread & I gotta say its been a rollercoaster ride of emotions lol...I have got angry...cried, laughted (just page one) ........ I feel like i have a bloody iggy of my own after that... cresties are easier mate.... no help at all but funny, sorry... subscribed!!!!


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww Hutch im glad it gave you a good read!!!!:2thumb::welcome:

Maybe I should do a good novel eh? Might get me some quick cash:whistling2:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

martindean30 said:


> *Ive decided you are right Im going to get some cwds instead as my viv is not the best size for an iggy* as ive had a good chat with Alan from the Morley Animal Santuary. BUT im going to spend even more money on the viv. I want it looking s**t hot BEFORE any lizards are going in it!!! I plan to cover the hardboard backing with cork bark AND put LOADS of branches in it and greenery!!! The bloke in the petshop has one set-up and is going to show me how to make the viv semi aquatic!!!! Just one question to ask you, how many CWD's can fit in a 6 foot by 6 foot by 3 foot viv??? I was thinking of getting 2 CWDs and 2 AWD's can you put AWD's with CWD's??? Also ive had to edit this BUT I had a shelf put in the viv by Jeff so I could put the iggies food on it, would it be ok to keep it in as the big logs are attached by screws to it?



Can I hear an Amen?
I can also recommend some good Chinese water dragon books as i read a few when i rescued one a few years back 

I agree with two points said on water dragons, get one species, decide which one you like best... and then get its temps and humidity spot on... make your pets the happiest in the world and prove people wrong that dont believe you should have any.

Personally i'd go for the green/chinese as they are smashing.


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Wow... it only took almost 22 pages and countless people's advice for you to reach this decision.
> 
> Also as a side note, *just because you *can* fit a few CWDs in a large viv it doesn't mean you *have* to cram it full...* particularly with species from different continents. The more animals there are, the more they'll eat, the more you'll have to pay out in vet bills if they fight or get ill, the more time you'll have to spend taming and handling. It comes back to the issue of loading yourself up with so much responsibility. But still, all these things aside I think that you've genuinely made the most sensible decision regarding the iguana... for the animal, yourself and your mum.


I agree with this totally especially the bit in bold ! :2thumb:


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone fancy a quick look at snake section,this thread is on it now,just look for same OP : victory:


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! RUN SNAKE PEOPLE RUUUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!

:blowup:


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

lol sorry we're standing our ground he told us a lie within the first page!!!

he's currently being slated for not knowing his stuff(i.e doesn't know what substrate he's using and hasn't cleaned out his snake in 8 weeks)

feel free to come and point out his wrongdoings :welcome:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

moodyblue1969 said:


> anyone fancy a quick look at snake section,this thread is on it now,just look for same OP : victory:


HAHAHAHHAHA!!!! MUHAHAHHA!! Tremble as the howling dark covers your world! We have released the beast upon your precious sub-forum! There shalt not be a war for it has already ended, you can have your DWA snakes, your knives, guns, your NUKES! But it's all meaningless...for we have released Martin...Martindean....BWAHAHAAHAHAH!!:devil::devil:

hmm...time I took my meds I think...and my meds I mean make a cuppa..


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought the OP was banned! There was a thread about it the other day.


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

you guys can have him back,hopefully before midnight please,we already have a prize idiot haunting us and we dont need 2 :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

moodyblue1969 said:


> you guys can have him back,hopefully before midnight please,we already have a prize idiot haunting us and we dont need 2 :lol2:


ah yes....our first insurgent is doing well.....crippling you from within...:lol2:


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

well take him back coz he's not welcome in the snake section!!!! i think the mods should take some action he's ruining RFUK


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

allymac said:


> well take him back coz he's not welcome in the snake section!!!! i think the mods should take some action he's ruining RFUK


oh they tried....thousands died..maybe millions...only 48 hrs and it was all over, all resistance stopped, and the ban was destroyed.:lol2:


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

och....darn!!! well take him back anyway =[


----------



## nathanhutchison (Dec 6, 2008)

ha we finished with him already.... just 1 thread and 123 posts lol


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

allymac said:


> well take him back coz he's not welcome in the snake section!!!! i think the mods should take some action he's ruining RFUK


No, it is people following someone around purely to attack them and ruin every chance they have of getting the information they need that ruins RFUK.



nathanhutchison said:


> ha we finished with him already.... just 1 thread and 123 posts lol


I'm glad you are so proud.



I am so tired of this now. 
Martin's animals deserve our help even if you think he doesn't.


----------

